# Euathlus Pulcherrimaklaasi Caresheet?



## gazzab1990 (Jul 22, 2009)

I think I'm getting one of these beautiful Ts for christmas :mf_dribble::-

Blue Metallic Femur Beauty - Euathlus pulcherrimaklassi

I can't find a caresheet for them anywhere... does anyone have one of these or know which conditions I should keep them in, temperament, max size and any pics of your's?

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Really easy to care for, weve got two slings, both just kept in a tub of dry deep eco earth. We spray one side of the substrate once a week to give them something to drink : victory:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

hmm £30ish quid for an adult..not a bad price actually since they go for about £30 as adults on the classifieds here. Obviously their unsexed though so you run the risk of getting a MM.

Nice looking T makes me..want one. I wouldn't have concerns buying from them personally but you'll probably get some people telling you not to use them.


----------



## AidsTheKillerBunny (Jun 19, 2010)

Gir - Chile Metallic Blue Femur Tarantula (Euthlus pulcherrimaklaasi) Arachnogallery
This is our little GIR, they're a pretty standard T. Mist once a week, adult gets 2 crickets a week and ours seems quite chilled and is out basking half the day. They don't really burrow, but will need a hide like cork bark.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

I love mine - had her as a sub adult and after a few weeks she gave me an egg sac! She shed a few months ago and she's almost black now but with stunning colours in the right light. Very easy to look after and a really really nice spider :mf_dribble:


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

Simply spiders has a limited care sheet, giving the basics on species, although I put a thread up a bit ago about the confusion with these species, there are from what I can gather the chilean Euthlus Pulcherrimaklassi and an equador euthlus sp. even after reading this and trying to understand it more the info is really limited and I'm none the wiser, the advice given so far on keeping them is how I keep my boy and to date I've had no problems, apart from him being bought as a her and then molting into mature male!! The only time he went under the hide was to molt, since molting he's stayed out in the open making webs, strangley he stands at entrance to his own hide and drums every now and again, dumbass thinks there's a lady in there lol
I love the change in final molt, went from ginger to dark brown and black.
Before








After









I'm still none the wiser as to whether he's a blue or green though looks black to me!
But defo recommended species, a little jumpy but settles really quickly, likes the open ground so good for watching.
Hope you get one, they're great T's.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

My female stands guard right against her burrow entrance and if disturbed she has a bit of a jump then casually walks into her burrow. Then within a few minutes she's back out on guard again so if you want a nice display T these are definitely one to get :2thumb:


----------

